# powerbass subs any good?



## Jstaguy24 (Aug 31, 2011)

i can pick up a pair of powerbass 2xl-154d 15" subs for 120 for the pair. unused from a local seller that didn't use them. worth the purchase? or pass? my other options I'm looking at are jbl gto 15's or memphis audio bass reference 15's. but will cost more.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Buy them...they are fine subs, and for that price a no brainer.


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

Powerbass makes some pretty decent gear IMHO. I've never had issues with anything from them.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

I've ran a couple of their amps, a set of coaxial speakers, and a set of their tweeters. I've heard some of their subs, but never ran them. Overall, I'd say they make fairly respectable gear, or at least they did years back.


----------



## Jstaguy24 (Aug 31, 2011)

I picked them up this morning. They say they are optimized for small sealed enclosures. 1.75 minimum 3.5 max sealed or 4.5 ported. I'm sure 2 sealed would be enough output for me, but would they sound better sealed? Or ported? My memphis br12 says it's optimized for ported enclosure. I have a 4.5 cubic foot ported box at home I will be trying.
Now I'm going to have to get a 1 ohm stable mono block amp. Any suggestions? How are the powerbass amps? Do they push close to rated power?
I almost traded my memphis 12 for his audio pipe 1800.1. How are they? I have seen some bench tests of the audiopipe 1500.1 on you tube. He may still trade. He's going to let me know later. the audiopipe amps have a really low signal to noise ratio, 70db on the monoblock which is kinda leaning me away from them.


----------



## Jstaguy24 (Aug 31, 2011)

Reading through the manual ported box is not recommended. So maybe I should just stick to sealed. It calls for 1.75 minimum, 2.5 optimum, 3.5 maximum.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Here is the perfect matching PB amp for you...
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...mage-dynamics-q450-4-powerbass-xma-1200d.html

And don can probably help you with your questions regarding the PB subs you just bought. He used to work for ID..which is tied to PB in some kind of second cousin relationship.


----------



## Jstaguy24 (Aug 31, 2011)

miniSQ said:


> Here is the perfect matching PB amp for you...
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...mage-dynamics-q450-4-powerbass-xma-1200d.html
> 
> And don can probably help you with your questions regarding the PB subs you just bought. He used to work for ID..which is tied to PB in some kind of second cousin relationship.


Ok thanks for the info. Might have to sell my jbl now to get a bigger amp


----------



## Jstaguy24 (Aug 31, 2011)

Emailed powerbass support, they said they work well in ported. Just larger box size 4.5 cubic feet. So I'm in luck, considering that's what I already have sitting at home. Will hook up one sub tonight and give it a listen


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Have someone model them for you

Size: 15 in
Power Handling
(RMS/Peak): 500/1000 watts
Nominal Impedance: Dual 4-ohm
Voice Coil Size: 2.5 in
Frequency Response: 23Hz-450Hz
Sensitivity: 93 dB
Cutout Diameter: 14.0" (355.8mm)
Mounting Depth: 8.27 in

T/S Parameters

VC Impedance: 4 ohm + 4 ohm
Test Impedance: 1.5 ohm
Fs: 27 Hz
SD: 804 sqCM
Vas: 100.2 Ltr
Cms: 101.2 µM/N
Mms: 336.5 g
BL™: 12.2
Qms: 6.1
Qes: 0.61
Qts: 0.55
No: 0.29 %
Spl: 93 dB
Xmax: 13 mm


----------



## Jstaguy24 (Aug 31, 2011)

These are the previous years model. Not the one on the website. So I don't know how much those numbers changed. I know these are 600 rms, newer are 500 rms. couldn't tell you on the other #'s


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Might have to get that from Powerbass then


----------



## Jstaguy24 (Aug 31, 2011)

I pulled the manual 
Vc impedance 4+4 ohm
Test impedance 1.6 ohm
Fs (hz) 27
Sd (sqCm). 824.5
Vas (ltr). 115.1
Cms. 116.8
Mms. 298.7
BL 11.54
Qms. 2.53
Qes. .55
Qts. .45
No (%). .39
Spl (db). 93
Xmax. 14
Voice coil inches. 2.5
Freq response (hz). 23-400
Motor structure. 312 oz
Mounting depth. 8.26
Power (rms-peak). 600/1200


----------



## Jstaguy24 (Aug 31, 2011)

Dropped them in the box tonight. Man do they sound good, clean and much more output then my 12. Can't wait to get the second one installed now. Have another box to build. If anyone can model them that would be greatly appreciated. So I can get to work on the box.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Never heard anything super bad about Powerbass amps or subs.

From what I've seen good value for the money.


----------



## Jstaguy24 (Aug 31, 2011)

Jstaguy24 said:


> I pulled the manual
> Vc impedance 4+4 ohm
> Test impedance 1.6 ohm
> Fs (hz) 27
> ...


Anyone out there willing to model these subs for me? I moved, computer is in storage in another state. The sub has very little output 60hz and up in the large 4.75 cubic foot box it's currently in. Tuned to around 28 hz. Powerbass recommends 4.5 cu ft. I listen to mainly rock. Need to boost 60-80ish hz area. 
It would be greatly appreciated.


----------

